# Selling off my rolling stock



## Crusty Old Shellback (Jun 3, 2013)

Hopefully this is OK here.

I no longer have a place to build a garden layout so I'm selling off all of my G scale stock. I'll be posting more stuff as I get the chance.

I'm located in the Ventura Calif area.

One item that will be hard to list is I have over 230 feet of actual Steel rail. Not stainless or hollow stuff but real solid steel rail.

You can find it listed here on Ebay.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/blown63chevy/m.html?item=303513181990&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

Let me know if you are interested in any of it and maybe we can work a deal.


----------



## gizmorama (Jul 13, 2020)

*Selling Off my rolling stock*

Did you sell everything? The link lists nothing, but it was March when you posted.

Wes

NWAZ


----------

